# Bonnet Creek stay



## New2time (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got back from our first Wyndham stay (as an owner) at Bonnet Creek- It is a very nice resort. I DO think that the sales staff was a bit more pushy than I expected. Got several calls each day......although I knew not to answer thanks to all the great advice here on TUG..they were little aggressive at check in too but I avoided it all nicely. Did unplug the phone for a while since they would start calling pretty early (8:30 ish)- Guess I was surprised even though I was expecting it....


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 24, 2011)

It's simple... our MFs only "pay the bills" (salaries of workers, maintenance, etc), so they want us to upgrade to pay shareholders/salesmen! Avoiding is not an issue, let the uninformed pay their profit/commissions!

TS


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 24, 2011)

That is nothing. I have been followed in the lobby,  sob stories of soon to be employed, multiple hangtags on the door, flyers under the door, called at 7:30AM thru 9PM, and found at the pools. 

That was NOT aggressive by Wyndham standards.


----------



## New2time (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow...you have got to be kidding me! 

How does Wyndham compare to other timeshare sales staff in aggressiveness?


----------



## rrlongwell (Oct 25, 2011)

New2time said:


> Wow...you have got to be kidding me!
> 
> How does Wyndham compare to other timeshare sales staff in aggressiveness?



No comparison.  Wynhdam wins.


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 25, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> No comparison.  Wynhdam wins.


Worse than Wastegate?


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 25, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Worse than Wastegate?



No - but working to at least equal them (they have not managed that dubious feat quite yet).

Maybe now that the King is hurting they can bring him on as a paid consultant and find out how to really push the envelope and tick off nearly every guest.  They only manage a mere 8 of 10 now!  Wastegate is 11 of 10 as even those who have never experienced the "joys" of Wastegate tend to hate them.


----------



## kaio (Oct 25, 2011)

I had a guest once at Wyndham Panama City call me to let me know they were doing a Timeshare Presentation because they were told it was _Mandatory for Guests_... I immediately called the Member Services dept at the resort and had them remove my guests from the list and told them they will not be showing up.... not sure if what they told me was true or if they were just pressured to saying yes though.


----------



## rrlongwell (Oct 25, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Worse than Wastegate?



Understand Westgate is now in bankrupcy.  Wyndham, according to what I have read, almost was a few years ago.  I did not have experience with Westgate.  It appears Wyndham may be trying their best to follow them.


----------



## bsheets326 (Oct 26, 2011)

I always tell the staff/sales team at check-in that I will attend a presentation once Wyndham restores the right for owners to give or rent points directly to other owners.  Until that happens I have no interest in aquiring more points.  If they call me during the week then I repeat my statement.  If nothing else, maybe Wyndham will start getting the message through their sales team.

Ususally they just leave me alone for the rest of the week.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Oct 27, 2011)

When I arrived at Star Island (Wyndham) they said I needed to go get my parking pass-this meant go see the TS people.  I was asked who was with me-I had no clue this was the TS area as I was new-I said my Mom.  They asked if I was married which I thought was non of their business but I finally said yes. They asked if spouse was their on the vacation I said no my Mom. That was the end of it I was NOT approaced again at all during the entire week.  When asked if I wanted to go to the owners update I said no thanks...

Next trip DH is coming with me. But I think I will tell him to stay outside.  If I tell TS people DH is not with me perhpas they will leave me alone again.


----------



## rrlongwell (Oct 27, 2011)

pkyorkbeach said:


> When I arrived at Star Island (Wyndham) they said I needed to go get my parking pass-this meant go see the TS people.  I was asked who was with me-I had no clue this was the TS area as I was new-I said my Mom.  They asked if I was married which I thought was non of their business but I finally said yes. They asked if spouse was their on the vacation I said no my Mom. That was the end of it I was NOT approaced again at all during the entire week.  When asked if I wanted to go to the owners update I said no thanks...
> 
> Next trip DH is coming with me. But I think I will tell him to stay outside.  If I tell TS people DH is not with me perhpas they will leave me alone again.



It is not uncommon that the spouse is required to be present for a timeshare presentation.  "Owners Updates" is just the title for wanting you to buy a timeshare and they generally like to have the timeshare in both names.  Needless to say a true Owners Update would not need the spouse present.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 27, 2011)

Just got back myself from Bonnet Creek.
I've got no spouse but they still wanted me to do the "owners update".
Told them that I can't afford any more timeshares but they still left me a little door hanger flyer under the door and many phone calls which luckily those presidential have caller id so they're easy to ignore.  

They tried to hook me by saying that Wyndham just added 40 resorts this last year.  Is that true?  That's alot of resorts.  They were pushing Reunion since this was Orlando but where else are the new resorts they've added?


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 28, 2011)

chriskre said:


> They tried to hook me by saying that Wyndham just added 40 resorts this last year.  Is that true?  That's alot of resorts.  They were pushing Reunion since this was Orlando but where else are the new resorts they've added?


I know they've added Reunion and Smuggs in the last year, but 40 resorts sounds like a bit of an exaggeration.  

Hard to believe a timeshare salesman would exaggerate, I know, but I guess they do "enhance" things a bit from time to time!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 28, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> I know they've added Reunion and Smuggs in the last year, but 40 resorts sounds like a bit of an exaggeration.
> 
> Hard to believe a timeshare salesman would exaggerate, I know, but I guess they do "enhance" things a bit from time to time!



DH listens to the Wydham conference calls,and because the TS division still seems to be doing well, there are a lot of questions from the analysts on the WAAM program. Revenues are up as is traffic for the TS division.

I think they have on their radar for the WAAM, a rather large number of properties. I think 40 maybe a little high, but not out of the ballpark. Just wish they would get something in SW FL. 

Wyndham just WAAM'ed a couple of units at a golf course developement in MB area. DH just saw it on the Reservation site.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 28, 2011)

Wyndham just sent me a pre-approval for a $25K mortgage; just make an appointment to preview my options for buying.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rrlongwell (Oct 28, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Wyndham just sent me a pre-approval for a $25K mortgage; just make an appointment to preview my options for buying.
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



My wife got one a little while ago.  She is passing.


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 28, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Wyndham just sent me a pre-approval for a $25K mortgage; just make an appointment to preview my options for buying.
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


WOW!  PRE-approved!  That's quite a deal; almost the same as free!

The sad thing is they wouldn't send that stuff if a reasonable number of people didn't bite.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 28, 2011)

I found it amusing. Must not have me in the TUG PIA POS folder.


----------



## rrlongwell (Oct 28, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> WOW!  PRE-approved!  That's quite a deal; almost the same as free!
> 
> The sad thing is they wouldn't send that stuff if a reasonable number of people didn't bite.



That works until the bill for the morgage shows up.


----------



## antjmar (Oct 28, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Wyndham just sent me a pre-approval for a $25K mortgage; just make an appointment to preview my options for buying.
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


I got one too! It says act soon offer expires 11/31/11.:hysterical: 
I ripped it up of course but I think the interest was between 11 to 14%APR


----------



## rrlongwell (Oct 28, 2011)

antjmar said:


> I got one too! It says act soon offer expires 11/31/11.:hysterical:
> I ripped it up of course but I think the interest was between 11 to 14%APR



Hey!  Everyone has to make a buck or million or so off the owners.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 28, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> Just wish they would get something in SW FL.
> 
> Wyndham just WAAM'ed a couple of units at a golf course developement in MB area. DH just saw it on the Reservation site.



Okay what is WAAM'ed?  

And according to the parking tag lady, they are trying to acquire resorts in SW Florida cause it's often requested.  I know, I know, she'll say anything to get me to do the tour but why would she mention this area in particular if they weren't possibly considering it.  I hope so.  I bought into HGVC just to get into those resorts and am happy that I did.  Wyndham would just be a plus into that area.  :whoopie:


----------



## rrlongwell (Oct 28, 2011)

The program is being done in lieu of new construction.  What appears to be occurring is that they are affiliating with a number of resorts to either buy or sell unsold units at those locations.  If it a sales agent function, they would not take title as such but sell them as timeshares associating them with one of the various Wynhdam related trusts.  I do not know if their non-timeshare related companies are buying units under this program or not.  The net effect on availablity of existing owners is not apparent at this point to me.  I have heard it said that most units being picked up (excluding Towers on the Grove in Mrytle Beach) are less desirable units.  If this is the case, new owners under this system are buying points that can be used just like any other points owners under the various Wyndham programs.  Therefore, I would expect the net effect to be increased demand at peak timeframes and more availability in the off seasons.  If this develops, then I would also expect that over time peak period weeks would go up at the affected resorts and the off season units go down in terms of points required for peak and off peak weeks.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 28, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> The program is being done in lieu of new construction.  What appears to be occurring is that they are affiliating with a number of resorts to either buy or sell unsold units at those locations.  If it a sales agent function, they would not take title as such but sell them as timeshares associating them with one of the various Wynhdam related trusts.  I do not know if their non-timeshare related companies are buying units under this program or not.  The net effect on availablity of existing owners is not apparent at this point to me.  I have heard it said that most units being picked up (excluding Towers on the Grove in Mrytle Beach) are less desirable units.  If this is the case, new owners under this system are buying points that can be used just like any other points owners under the various Wyndham programs.  Therefore, I would expect the net effect to be increased demand at peak timeframes and more availability in the off seasons.  If this develops, then I would also expect that over time peak period weeks would go up at the affected resorts and the off season units go down in terms of points required for peak and off peak weeks.



Sounds like what Hilton is doing too.  I guess it's easier and probably smarter to just take over a defunct almost fully developed resort than to start from scratch.  I guess this is good for us in the end as it opens up more vacation possibilities without having to deal with RCI and exchanging.  I just got back from Marbrisa in CA and Hilton is now doing sales there and apparently rebranded the resort.  

I was thumbing thru the Wyndham book last night and there are so many resorts that I could be vacationing for years with the choices we have.  Too bad Wyndham sales tactics are so crappy:annoyed:  cause the product is really good.


----------



## rrlongwell (Oct 29, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Sounds like what Hilton is doing too.  I guess it's easier and probably smarter to just take over a defunct almost fully developed resort than to start from scratch.  I guess this is good for us in the end as it opens up more vacation possibilities without having to deal with RCI and exchanging.  I just got back from Marbrisa in CA and Hilton is now doing sales there and apparently rebranded the resort.
> 
> I was thumbing thru the Wyndham book last night and there are so many resorts that I could be vacationing for years with the choices we have.  Too bad Wyndham sales tactics are so crappy:annoyed:  cause the product is really good.



If you like the product ignore the sales staff and buy the product either re-sale or coorporate sales.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 29, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> If you like the product ignore the sales staff and buy the product either re-sale or coorporate sales.



I did buy my wyndham points on ebay.  I don't regret buying in and have not taken any tours.  They did trick my Mom into a survey once but now she knows not to answer the phone in the room.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 30, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Okay what is WAAM'ed?
> 
> And according to the parking tag lady, they are trying to acquire resorts in SW Florida cause it's often requested.  I know, I know, she'll say anything to get me to do the tour but why would she mention this area in particular if they weren't possibly considering it.  I hope so.  I bought into HGVC just to get into those resorts and am happy that I did.  Wyndham would just be a plus into that area.  :whoopie:



The WAAM is the program where they have picked up units existing resorts. Smuggs, Reunion, etc. The new one that was just added are at the Dye Villas in Myrtle Beach. 4 golf course develop. with course designs by Pete Dye, Tom Fazio, Greg Norman and Davis Love III.


----------

